# where to get pins??



## imjosiah (Feb 27, 2015)

hey i used to use CEM because i could get everything i needed. now i can't get pins there. 
any other peptides place you guys use where you can get those??

going to run Melanotan


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2015)

use google


----------



## imjosiah (Feb 27, 2015)

i was trying but all the place want a prescription. is that a new thing?


----------



## flubber (Feb 27, 2015)

allegro. com  no script needed


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 3, 2015)

Walmart


----------



## BadGas (Mar 3, 2015)

Been seeing a lot of these threads lately.. 

In case everyone hasn't noticed, there's been a shift in policy on selling pins.. A lot of places recently have stopped selling pins and tips.. 

I'd recommend members start pm'g each other this info.. Let's not make it easier for suppliers to get shut down.. $.02


----------



## irish1987 (Mar 3, 2015)

Last ones I bought were from gpz services if I remember correctly. But thats been a while back


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got a delivery from Gpz. Good as ever, and quick shipping


----------

